# Golden Puppies



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The website tells you nothing about this breeder or the puppies. You want to know if their parents have health clearances. The forum has lots of information on exactly what you need to know, read a few threads on choosing a good breeder and good luck in your search. You might ask if anyone knows a good breeder in your general area? Better to do some research before you pick a puppy than have lots of health problems later on.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is a previous thread about reputable breeders in new Hampshire. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...eeder-puppy/41159-breeders-new-hampshire.html


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There is a decent breeder in Jericho, Vermont, Joan Stasulis and Goldensand Kennels.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And you are close to Millbrose Retrievers that might be able to help you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Goldens and Such looks totally backyard.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Website has no meaningful info on it....
I would pass.....if he chooses to have a website, but posts no meaningful info...then IMHO there is nothing to be proud of.
Didn't see anything entered in K9data under breeder Brian Rouleau...or Rouleau...or Anne Rouleau...


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Not a breeder I would recommend.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Just the name of the website itself makes me not want to bother looking.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

There are numerous responsible breeders in NH and Maine. I (Milbrose) am not having a litter until next year but you can contact a friend of mine at Trowsnest I think she is having a litter this summer. she can be hard to get hold of but she is an outstanding breeder of English style dogs. You might also contact Shaynedoro in Ontario for English style as well.... I maintain the trowsnest website and Shaynedoro also has a website as well... The breeder you mentioned here is not one that I would get a puppy from. 

S


----------



## TMarie (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone...I called him asking about clearances and he said he "did everything there" ... then he said he was having a hard time hearing me. Yes, I will pass. . I actually got lucky with a breeder I think is a good one "heartsofgold " goldens in New Hampshire..She is having a litter this summer and I can send a deposit to hold a puppy..SO has anyone heard of this breeder?
Thank You!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, I don't want to sound like a jerk, but the stud dog is "proven" yet they only list prelim clearances. And there really is nothing in the pedigrees(titles, etc) close up. Have you tried Watersedge(Bow, NH), Sunkissed, Profile(all in NH)? They all have stud dogs, so even if they don't have litters, they might've bred their nice dogs and can direct you to a litter. I believe that if you breed dogs, you should be involved in some venue with the dogs. I do not see it on this website.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And everyone does things differently, but I wait until my litter is on the ground before I ask for a deposit....


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

TMarie said:


> Thanks everyone...I called him asking about clearances and he said he "did everything there" ... then he said he was having a hard time hearing me. Yes, I will pass. . I actually got lucky with a breeder I think is a good one "heartsofgold " goldens in New Hampshire..She is having a litter this summer and I can send a deposit to hold a puppy..SO has anyone heard of this breeder?
> Thank You!


I've come across their website before. I would pass on them too. They sell all their puppies on a full registration which most reputable breeders won't. Also it doesn't appear that they do anything other than breed their dogs. Also their male doesn't seem to have any decent dogs in his pedigree.
Keep looking. As stated before there a lot of great breeders in the area. The right breeding will come along.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

TMarie said:


> Thanks everyone...I called him asking about clearances and he said he "did everything there" ... then he said he was having a hard time hearing me. Yes, I will pass. . I actually got lucky with a breeder I think is a good one "heartsofgold " goldens in New Hampshire..She is having a litter this summer and I can send a deposit to hold a puppy..SO has anyone heard of this breeder?
> Thank You!


This breeder is about 30 min from me - and I would NOT recommend them at all. If you want to send me an email or private message I would be happy to give you a list of reputable breeders in the area that are expecting puppies. A couple of which are sired by my boys.


----------



## TMarie (Mar 27, 2011)

unfortunatley I cannot send a private message because I am a new user. Can you PM me with a list of breeders u recommend, I would appreciate it. I am NOT looking for a show dog, but I am looking for a male with a blocky head, long mane and the classic golden personality. My 13 year old golden that just passed came from a pet store...I know, I know, but my ex got him for me as a gift BEFORE i started working at a Veterinary clinic. I got really lucky with him, he was awesome and didn't have that many health issues. Except for needing a **** dental every year past the age of 6 and a few cysts that had to be removed..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sungold is Sunkissed Goldens. You can get on her website and email.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You may not be looking for a 'show dog', but I suspect you _are_ looking for a well-bred dog from a ethical breeder that breeds for health, structure and temperament - and actually knows what that means! ;-)
Most of those breeders happen to also be breeding for future show or performance dogs!


----------



## TMarie (Mar 27, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks you...I just left her a VM


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TMarie*

TMarie

Kfayard posted a msg. to you, don't know if you saw it.
Here is a previous thread on reputable Golden Ret. Breeders in New Hampshire:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...eeder-puppy/41159-breeders-new-hampshire.html


----------



## Fitz825 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Looking for puppy in NC*

Good Morning !! I'm looking for a reputable Golden breeder in North Carolina. Looking for the bigger blocky type of Golden. I have a beautiful Golden already but am considering another.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Fitz825 said:


> Good Morning !! I'm looking for a reputable Golden breeder in North Carolina. Looking for the bigger blocky type of Golden. I have a beautiful Golden already but am considering another.


Start a new thread in the section. No one will see this!


----------



## lquigley (Feb 6, 2012)

We got our golden retriever from Golden n' Such in Holland, Vt and we are very pleased. Our puppy was very calm and all her shots were up-to-date. The breeder gave us some great puppy advice. Absolultely no complaints. I highly recommend this breeder. It's a shame that people in this forum post their opinion by simply judging this breeders' website. The man has an extremely clean environment, plenty of acreas for his dogs to run around. My nephew also got his golden from this breeder two years ago and recommended him to me. I think if you are looking for recommendations of a breeder you are better off getting a recommendation from someone who has actually dealt with the breeder.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

lquigley, welcome to the forum. I'm glad you and your nephew have healthy dogs and hope others had the same great results. Unfortunately, we didn't. Here's the story about our girl.

When searching for a golden we thought, why pay the extra money for a pup from parents with all the clearances? We don't show/compete, we just wanted a family companion. :doh:

The search led us to Goldens n Such. Yes, the property is extremely clean and the dogs have plenty of room for exercise. Yes, all their shots are up-to-date. Yes, the owners were very friendly and informative at the time of the sale, no follow-up though. 

We bought our dog from there. Honey is golden through and through, sweet, smart, and affectionate. We wouldn't trade her for the world. 

She did have OCD in her right shoulder which could have been caused by growth spurts or trauma, BUT Honey does have hip dysplasia of the left joint, her right hip isn't 'the best or worst' the vet surgeon has seen and hereditary is a primary cause of hip dysplasia. 

Don't get me wrong, Honey's breeders seem like nice enough nice people who breed dogs. I just wish they would breed dogs that have their clearances, thereby reducing the chances of pups with hereditary problems.

Here's a pic of our beautiful girl!


----------



## VermontGolden (Feb 10, 2013)

I apologize for bringing back up a "dead" thread from a year ago, but wanted to speak of our experience with Goldens and Such.

My wife and I have been searching for a new companion without setting our minds on a specific breed. We've looked at everything from pitbulls to rottweilers, and from dalmatians to collies. We stumbled upon Goldens and Such by random chance while surfing through the local newspapers, Craigslist, and PetFinder. 

When my wife mentioned Goldens and Such, I looked at their website and was hesitant because they didn't have a lot of information posted. My wife called and spoke to Paige (I'm assuming their daughter), and they seemed very pleasant. She asked them some questions (parents health, temperament, hereditary issues, etc) and wrote it all down for me.

This morning I called them at 8:15 and spoke with Brian, and asked the same questions. The answers were consistent, and we were confident in making the 2.5 hour trip to go check them out. Both Brian and his wife (assuming here... but I believe they are a married family...) were incredibly polite on the phone, and didn't try to encourage us to just "come buy a puppy". 

We had no problem finding the place, and were met by a Saint Bernard at the doorway to their kennel. Both of their kennels appear to be new structures with semi-finished interiors. All of their dogs are incredibly well mannered, including the big Saint. It was very obvious that their puppies are well cared for - large food stores, extra bedding (pallet loads of shaving and misc. bedding), and a well organized area with minimal hazards for the dogs. 

Brian gave us space with the puppies, and allowed us to handle them and play with them after showing us around a bit. Of the six puppies they had, four were very playful, and two were slightly more relaxed and just watched from afar. We took some time to let them acclimate to two new people checking them out, and eventually we had all six playing at our feet. 

We were walked through where the mothers have their puppies, and the individual kennels where they stay with their pups. Each one was probably in the area of 8x10, and was filled with fresh clean bedding. There were no dirty kennels, whether occupied or empty. The mothers, upon seeing us walk through came to check us out and all greeted us with wagging tails and wanted a few pats behind the ears. We were equally impressed to see that all the food containers were clean and didn't appear to have stagnant water or anything "questionable".

I have no idea about the heredity and family history of their dogs, except for what I've seen here. We searched online through Google and other search engines, and there was little to see. There's not much out there about them - so if that concerns you, then maybe they aren't the right breeder for your particular situation.

Overall, Brian and Anne were incredibly polite and respectful. They weren't pushy about us taking home a puppy, or even committing to purchase one. We were relaxed and took our time while we were there. 

None of the puppies they have are registered, and that didn't concern us. My family has never had "registered" or "pure breed" dogs for as long as I can remember with the exception of my grandparents who have a pair of registered Collies. I didn't see any limping or lameness in the hips of the females that were there; but with that said I didn't see the father either. 

I can't vouch for any of their dogs long term, but from what we've seen from our little girl so far as that she's going to be a wonderful addition to the family.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum... I wish your pup a healthy future. I will bite my tongue on much of what you wrote... But just because you didn't see a dog limp, doesn't mean there are no hip or elbow problems. My unilaterally mildly dysplastic girl was an incredibly sound moving dog until she died at almost twelve from cancer... She was still jumping in the rally obedience ring when she passed... And if there are no eye or heart clearances on the parents, are you stacking the deck in your pup's future? Why are the pups not AKC registered?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> *But just because you didn't see a dog limp, doesn't mean there are no hip or elbow problems.*


For anyone reading this that hasn't got a puppy yet, please take what Sally's Mom said and believe it. Chance has such severe elbow dysplasia in his right elbow that the orthopedic surgeon from UC Davis said that surgery wouldn't help him. He doesn't limp all the time unless he doesn't get his pain meds. So please, don't just eyeball the parents of your future puppy and think that's all that is needed to tell if they have any health issues. Make sure they have their required health testing before even considering a litter. It will save you a lot of heartache in the future.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

How much did you buy your pup for??


----------



## VermontGolden (Feb 10, 2013)

Sally's Mom said:


> Welcome to the forum... I wish your pup a healthy future. I will bite my tongue on much of what you wrote... But just because you didn't see a dog limp, doesn't mean there are no hip or elbow problems. My unilaterally mildly dysplastic girl was an incredibly sound moving dog until she died at almost twelve from cancer... She was still jumping in the rally obedience ring when she passed... And if there are no eye or heart clearances on the parents, are you stacking the deck in your pup's future? Why are the pups not AKC registered?


Please don't get me wrong, I'm not downplaying the lack of health clearances, or the fact that I couldn't _see_ anything wrong. What I posted was mainly to give an inside view of what we saw and experienced. We fully understand that we can't see what's wrong with a dog just by outside appearance. 

For us, a puppy was going to be part of our family regardless of breed, sex, or possible health issues. If down the future we have health issues with her, I feel better knowing that she's in a home where she will be afforded the proper care - whether it's hips, heart, knees, or any other issue. Our pets are like our children in the sense that no matter what, they will be taken care of. 

With that said, in an ideal world, all breeders would be required to certify the parents and their litters as they come. 



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> How much did you buy your pup for??


There were three places we found Goldens in Vermont. One was local (5-10 minutes away) and they were $800/ea with certified parents with good heritage but no papers for the litter. Another was $150/ea for a litter with 4 pups that hadn't received any shots or vet attention. We paid $300 for our new girl through Goldens and Such.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There are two reputable breeders that I know of in Vt... Goldensands and Crangold... Parents have clearances and titles....


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The only good thing is you didn't over pay..thats the only good thing. Its sad when someone thinks that a clean kennel, friendly dogs and friendly people is all that is needed when I got all that PLUS all four clearances, lifetime support, and more.. I truly hope you don't have to learn the hard way by your pup developing HD, heart or eye problems, elbow dysplasia or other numerous things. 

In this ideal world we are in, their is the golden retriever club of america who has said that all these clearances should be done and not bred until the age of 2 ..so no one should be bypassing what should be done. If you truly love the breed why risk it? Why not do everything you can to produce healthy puppies?

Im not saying your pup isnt great and lovely but to condone these actions is just wrong and to push them aside by saying that the kennel was nice and clean.. Sorry more to it than that. I stupidly bought a BYB dog as my first golden, never again, and I certainly dont condone that persons breeding practice even though I loved my dog so much. I was young(14) and should have just waited to get one from a reputable breeder. The byb I got her from ended up turning into a puppy mill of sorts breeding doodles of all kinds. That is where your money goes, to let them continue and possibly grow their operations. Thus producing potentially unhealthy dogs. 

I hope someone reading this or the person that just posted really researches and learns from this experience. Dont settle for anything less than having both parents having all four clearances and from a good reputable breeder.


----------



## Troopers mom (Jul 15, 2013)

We found our golden Trooper. At Goldensandsuch in Vermont. We have been Sooooo happy with our choice....
Although the website is a little backward....you have to understand that these are VERMONT farmers......not really into the whole Internet thing.
I found the owners helpful and knowledgable. Perhaps if your looking for a "show dog" this is not the place for you. 
If you are looking for a sweet Golden for your home..........they are a great find ;0)


----------



## flitter (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi! New to the group but could really use some help I am l trying to find male puppy for my daughters Birthday but I am not having much luck. I live in New Baltimore MI and were looking for a male puppy and if possible a dark golden or red. But I am also working on a budget but I still want to make sure I find her a good solid dog. Can anyone give me a little direction on where I might find one please.


----------



## kcardullo (Sep 11, 2014)

*Goldensandsuch Puppies*

I just got a puppy from Brian and Anne in June of this year. The puppies are happy, healthy, clean, vet checked and the parents now have clearances. I am very happy with our new puppy and my vet gave him a clean bill of health. Although our new puppy likes to get dirty he did not come this way. This is Copper at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Interesting this thread keeps getting a bump after a year of being silent haha. Beautiful pup, and welcome to the forums btw!


----------



## mmmbop716 (Dec 14, 2021)

TMarie said:


> Hi There,
> I'm new to this site, so if someone has already asked about this breeder i'm sorry. Has anyone dealt with a breeder in Holland Vermont? His first name is Brian and he has a website goldensandsuch.com?
> Thanks,
> Tracy


I had a terrible experience with him!! I would literally never recommend them for anything.


----------

